#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Hi... hub's family

## Shamee

I'm Inthuja, currently doing as an undergraduate. I looked forward to spend my free time more effectively by knowing the current technologies, trends and issues. So I chose this portal. Glad to be a part of Hub family :Smile:

----------


## Dhiya

Hi Inthuja, Welcome to our hub family. We also expecting more effective current technologies from you.

----------


## Shamee

> Hi Inthuja, Welcome to our hub family. We also expecting more effective current technologies from you.


Thanks Thenuka😊.. I'm sure that I will try my best do my task well and make our family proud.

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm Shamee , currently doing as an undergraduate. I looked forward to spend my free time more effectively by knowing the current technologies, trends and issues. So I chose this portal. Glad to be a part of Hub family


Hi Shamee ,
welcome to hub, i think you chose the right portal

----------


## Shamee

> Hi Inthuja ,
> welcome hub, i think you chose the right portal


 Yep. Thanks for your concern Bhavya😊

----------

